# snail laying eggs?



## renee (Aug 13, 2011)

Um, were do snails lay eggs at in the tank? On the side of the tank wall there are these very small orange colored looking egg like things like almost microscopic. And there is some in a string like stuff following the snail on the glass of the tank and they look the same as the one on the glass. Could these be eggs? i believe its a golden apple snail.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Might be a better subject for the Freshwater Inverts Discussion or Breeding Freshwater Fish and Inverts, but I know my Nerite snails lay eggs all over the glass in my tanks. Others will do clutches of eggs, and others (like Malaysian Trumpet Snails) will lay eggs in the substrate. I would look up a profile of a golden apple snail on Google if I were you. Might shed more light on the subject than I can


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

MTS are livebearers so they aren't laying eggs. Usually ramhorn and pond snails will lay theres in clumps of clear gel like substance. Apple/mystery snails lay theirs outside the water. Nerite eggs will look like seeds all over the place.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

So how do you get the nerite snail eggs to hatch? Does it take two snails?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nerite eggs won't hatch in fresh water, they need salt water to hatch.


----------

